# Liv Co. fishing league mtg



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok their is some interest in a after work fishing league for livingston and possibly other lakes fishing league.
We need a meet & greet meeting to hash some things out & get this set up.
It has been suggested Cleary's in howell as a meeting place which for all practical purposes that would be ideal as they have room, meeting rooms, food & refreshments and for anyone not familiar with howell its on Grand River just east of the main four.
Any evening for me will work except Wed & Friday. 
for some of the other people coming from the east & gillgetter looks like you have the longest drive, If somewhere in brighton would be easier for some of you I'm open to suggestion.

Lets post it here, I have room on my boat for one, looks like gillgetter has room for one for those that want to participate that don't have a boat.
Bring your calanders and a note pad as I need to finish planning my summer fun !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well of course im in!!! wild bill and i will team up if possible. im available anytime after 6 on the weekdays or the weekends for sure if im not already fishing. thursday nites are best for me and clearys will work fine. sooner the better.. ill throw out a date how about THURDAY APRIL 1ST 7 P.M. CLEARYS. there we got a start


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

This isn't an april fools joke now right.
Well I have to take my wife to the doctor that day but would probably be done before that. Let you know tomorrow.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

the 1st will work for me if thats what we decide on. either brighton or howell is fine by me.

i know me and ozzgood will be fishing together most of the time but if we have extras looking for boats i could take a third person.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Brighton is a bit closer for me, but I guess it really doesn't matter. I work till 5:00 so I'll get there as soon as posible.

I also have an open spot in my boat. If Noonan (or anybody else) that doesn't have a boat wants to join me, thats great.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

It works for me.
Thusday april 1st @ Clearys downtown Howell it will be, sorry gillgetter its only 10 more minutes past Brighton.
I will be there at 6pm.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

that will work for me to. hopefully a few more people show some interest


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

I might be able to do April 1st, but I probably won't be able to get there until around 7:30 or so. The only other snag is I work for the Plymouth Whalers and we are in the playoffs right now, so we might end up having a game if we make it to the next round. If everybody would rather do something in Brighton, I would suggest maybe T-bones on Old-23 right across from the State Police Post or Champs in downtown. I know the owner at T-bones, so I could probably get some tables reserved. Gillgetter, I would love to take you up on your offer if the spot is still open. Just let me know what everybody would like to do. This also might be something to open to others who are in the area like Fenton, South Lyon, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Noonan- The spot is open.............See ya all at Cleary's


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

> for anyone not familiar with howell its on Grand River just east of the main four.


And WHAT pray-tell, is the MAIN FOUR??????

Wanna come out, just need to know WHERE...


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Trailfinder
The main four is Michigan Ave. and Grand River.
It is directly across the street from the old courthouse and a dairy queen. Don't have specific address number.
If you are coming from the east, I-96 exit D-19 don't know # but get off exit, turn lt that is D-19 or Pinckney rd, turns into Michigan Ave after you cross next light. continue over RxR tracks. First light over tracks is Sibley, turn rt & can park behind building (on left) or go to second light (Grand River) turn right & park in front on Grand River


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

if anyone is unfamilar with the area and isnt sure about finding the place,just send me a pm and i will get you my cell phone number. that way if you get turned arounf you can just call.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I'm working in Ann Arbor til 5:30 but will try to make it out there after that. See you there.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

BUMP tomorrow is april 1st hope everyone can make it!!!! i'll be there!!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm there! Might have that little cheerleader in my avatar in tow, the warden has to work late.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll be there...Probably around 6


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Considering that I don't know what any of you guys look like.............. How are we going to find each other?


----------



## Noonan (Jan 22, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing. Maybe everybody should have a lure hanging from their chair or something....lol....Actually I just found out we are leaving a day early for our playoff game tomorrow, so it looks like I won't be able to make it tonight. Count me in on whatever everybody comes up with. During the summer I am pretty open after work and the weekends are even better. If somebody could drop me a summary email at [email protected], that would be great. Have fun and drink one for me. 

- Noonan


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm geeting off early
So I will get their early & see if I can get a large area or table, I will let the people at the door know what is going on so just say your looking for the Michigan-Sportsmen guys.
Look for me I'll have something to drink in front of me.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

me and ozzgood plan on getting there right about 6:30. you should see a couple guys wearing flannel jackets.


----------

